# which processor to buy???



## official (May 23, 2009)

hi guys...
i want to update my pc...
i had amdx2 4200+,mcp61 mobo from zeb,8600gt,2 gigs of ram..
i hav thought of changing them recently..
i already hav bought..
MSI NX8800GTOC..coz the deal was cheap...
CM 500W xtreme power plus [model:RS500PCARA3]
i hav a budget of around 15k- 20k INR {for processor+mobo}
need processor and mobo for GAMING n software dev works
plz help me to get a decent one....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2009)

For 15k to 20k you should go for amd   cpu - phenom X4 940BE - around 11k          
asus M3A-H -around 7.5k               if you are able to get a good deal on 790GX or 790FX then go for it. 

With the remaining budget buy ram. 
Increase ram to 3gb or 4gb(if you will run 64 bit os)
P.s. - you should have posted this in q&a section and not in reviews


----------



## comp@ddict (May 23, 2009)

Phenom II X3 720 B.E. 2.8GHz @ 7.8k
2*2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
Biostar TA790GXB 128M (790GX + SB750) @ 5.8k

Total = 15.6k

Seriously, don't spend more cuz u hav an 8800GT.


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2009)

Instead of that biostar mobo, Jetway HA 07 Ultra is much better with lot better PCB and capacitors.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2009)

^^^The temps of the voltage regulators in the Jetway mobo reaches an uncomfortable and extremely high 80C.


----------



## chesss (May 25, 2009)

> i had amdx2 4200+,


 But thats not a bad proccessor atall. IMHO there is no need to upgrade your processor.


----------



## rollcage (May 25, 2009)

^ thats right actually.. he better upgrade when the newly announced processors are available.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

An advice to the OP: You have a decent enough rig right now. Stick with it till around September when new AMD CPUs launch. Why do you want to hastily upgrade now when the Budget/VFM range products in AMD 45nm K10.5 "Stars" architecture have not even appeared in the market till now ?

If you look at MY configuration, Pentium 4 2.66GHz, Intel D915GLVG mobo with GMA 900 graphics, 1GB Hynix DDR 400MHz RAM, 80GB HDD and a horrible keyboard/mouse/speakers/monitor/UPS/case to back these up, you might think I'm getting an upgrade tomorrow. But even I have decided to wait till around September since I can carry on with this rig for some more time.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Thats too horrible to even read, and u want to wait 100 more days ???

u r the limit !!


----------

